#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  بكره 2 نوفمبر عيد ميلاد احلى بنوته سوما

## جاسره مصريه

_



هنا بين صفحات العمر ادون همسات من الرقيقه الغاليه وسام صيام او سوما

لها رقه وجمال يشبه الطيف تمر بين صفات ابناء مصر برقه تذيدها جمالا هنا

اتذكر ما خط قلمها هنا بين منتدى ابناء مصر……   الجمعه 0000 دليل المراه

الذكيه لحل كل الخلافات الزوجيه بين الطرفين0000000 وايضا همسات

من الرقيقه الرائعه 00000 الف مبروك لشاعرنا الرقيق ايمن خطاب توقيع

عقد اول سلسله قصصيه0000000  وايضا لا تنسى اعياد ميلادنا ربى يبارك فيها

عيد ميلاد سعيد للشاعر الرقيق ايمن خطاب00000000 مبروووووووك






النجاح والتخرج يااااااااا نوجى0000غنوا معانا ياعين يا ليل لشاعرنا الأصيل




.. محمـد عثمان جبريل .. وقولو سنة حلوة يا جميل	00000000

د. عمر * كل عام وحضرتك الى الله أقرب وأسعد * 000000





جميل ان ارها بين صفحات 0000 وهنا بين امكان تمس القلب

الإسراء والمعراج ..0000كيف نصف الذات الألهية؟.. 0000
بها إيمان يسعد به كل قلب مؤمن بالله الواحد الاحد

حياة القلوب في رحاب الذكر ..00 القرضاوي وعمرو خالد ضمن أكثر 20 شخصية مؤثرة في العالم..


وايضا القمر بتابع الكوره وبتحب تشجع الزمالك بس عند فى اهلاوى مبروووووووك لمصر..الفوز على الكونغو



صغيره الحروف والكلمات ولكنها كبيره بالاحساس بالاخرين مبدعه بطيبه القلب رائعه فى المشاعر

لاتعرف كلماتها الزيف احببتها تهب من تحب انفاسها حتى لو كانت بها عذاب الكون عرفتها منذو العام

والنصف مرت بالكثير معى وعرفت عنها اجمل صفات البشر الاخلاص والروح الطيبه لها مساحه جميله

بداخلى  ولها ايضا حب من الاخرين ادام حب عباد الله لها   عش فى الدنيا وأنت تعمل للأخرة.. ما بقلبها

روح هادئه نفس طيبه مخلصه لاتعرف الزيف مع انها بعالمنا الذى به كل الزيف……… من إعجاز القران الكريم..

لها بصيص عن الحياه ومفهوم اخر الخوف من الله بكل احساس عالى وروعه من القلب الجميل تشدو عند

مرورها على اعضاء المنتدى تهمس بعطور راقيه لا منافس لها لانها تحمل طابع خاص لايدركه الا من تقرب

من هذا القلب الجميل واجمل ما بها الايمان …….ما هى قصة التشهد؟؟  00000000
تعرف من هم اهل الاهتمام لديها تخشى على روح خلقها الرحمن…….
توصيات لمرضى القلب .. اهتموا بصحتكم في فصل الشتاء0000 لها الكثير من كل القاعات عبق جميل تزداد

به عند المرور



  هنا بين صفحات التى اتمنى ان تكون بها شكرا لغاليتى ومحببوبتى وسام صيام اهنئيها بعيد ميلادها






  والان يبدا اختفالى البسيط بها








 عيد جميل وسعيد ليكى يارب

 وتكونى اسعد حالى منى واجمل حياه

 وتكونى اقرب دائما الى الله عزوجل

واراك دائما  بأسعد حال ووقت ايتها 




الغاليه الحبيبه الى قلبى دائما بالخير

 اراك ودائما فى حضن عائلتك الجميله

ونقول للقمر حروف بسيطه يارب تقبليها

زينتى القلب بمفردات الروح التى تنبعث من انفاسك

الطيبه واقل مااجده ما بقلبى عندما همستى برقتك حياتى

جعلتى الصعب هين على روحى تقبلت عالمى طالما 

انتى بجانبى عرفت الابتسامه برقه عيونك وبرائه روحك  

  احببتك فى الله واليكى منى كل التقدير والاحترام






 لشخصك وقلمك ولااخلاقك الجميله بارك الله فيك

رباب درويش

ومين حيطفى معايا احلى شمعه لااجمل بنوته معانا


اجمل تورته لااجمل بنت سمسمه






واجمل ورده لاجمل ورده فى بستان ابناء مصر عرفتها




ودايما يارب تكونى زى القمر فى عيون كل الى بيحبك وزى ماأنتى دايما ياقمر





الى قطتى السكر سوما


اختك رباب درويش


وليد السراج بيقولك عقبالك يااجمل بنوته فى الدنيا

وعمرو وميرنا  منتظرين يقبلوكى يا سوما عشان البالونات بنحبك كلنا





جاسره مصريه_

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

[frame="15 70"]كل سنة و انت طيبة سوما 

تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق و النجاح


عقبال 100 سنة........ :hey: 

تحياتي....... :f2: [/frame]

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_وانت طيبه ياايمان وعقبالك لعيد ميلادك ياقمر

ويارب الخير لكل بنوته وافرح بيكم كلكم

ودايما الفرح والخير يجمعنا

رباب_

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_ايه ده كدا كدا ماشى ياوليد وانا الى قلت ححتفل به احسن من الكل

عشان سمسمه القمر على العموم مافيش حاجه تغلى عن حبيبته القلب

ويارب اشوفك عروسه قريب يارب يارب

بنحبك ياسوما قوى_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  وسام 





 صـبـاحـكِ فــرح يحتضــنك عـمـراً .. ومســاؤك نـقــاء يتوشحــك طُهــراً .. فغـداً لـيـس كسائــر الايـــام .. سيكوــن يــوماً مختلـفـاً .. وضّــاءً .. ملوّنـــاً بأزاهــير ابداعــك في لؤلـؤة المشــرق العربـي منتــدى أبنـاء مـصــــر .. ومُـعـطـّر بشـذى روحــك الملائكيـة البريـئـة .. فغــداً هــو أنتِ .. أنتِ يا من غرستِ حـب الخــير والجـمـال والأنتمــاء في جميع قاعات المنـتـدى .. وعلى وجه التحديـــد قاعــة لقـاءات في حــب الله والسيــرة النبويــة الشريفــة .. فكنــتِ رمــزاً للعـطـاء .. ابـدعتِ فـامتـعــتِ .. وارتقيــتِ بنــا حــد السـمـاء .. فـمـا كان مـنـا إلا ان نقـابـل العطاء بـ العطــاء .. في ذكــري يــوم مـولــدك الوضــاء .. تـقديــراً لهــذه الجـهـود المبذولــة .. وتثمـيـناً لـهــذه العـطـاءات التي استـمــرت على مــدار أعــوام .. حتى أصبحــت عـــلامة فارقــه كالشمس في كبد السماء ...  


  





تمضي بنــا الحـيـــاة .. فنهمـس بخواطـرنـا و نمـضي مع العمــــرِ مثـل السحـاب .. ونـرحــل فى الأفـقِ بيـن التـمنـى  وحلم الشبـــاب ..  ينبثـق فيـنــا شعـــاع يـزرع فينـا النـور والظـلام ... ولـو دمرتنـا ريـاح الزمـان .. فمـازال فى اللحـنِ نبض يـغنى .. فنهمـس همساتنــا في أرجاء لؤلــة المشــرق العربــي .... و نعلم أن الـذي همــس هي قـلوبنـــا .. نهمـس فى خـواطَرنا ونسـأل أنفسنا .. تــري ما هـذا ؟ تعـاد الحـروف و تعلو النبضـات ؟  فنتلقاهـا بعقـولنا فى كل القاعـــات .. و نراها كالنـورِ مـأوي الحيـاري وألحان عمـر شجى اللحن .. و إن طـــال فينـا خـريف الحـيـاة .. فمـازال فينا ربيـع السهـــر يغني .. فدعوهــا تتراقص همساتـنا هنا طربــاً .. عندمــا نعيــد كتابتهــا من جديـــد .. بعد أن طوتها الأيــام والصفحــات .. فلنستمتــع جميعــاً ببعـــض همســـات سومـــــا ..  

من دفتر همسات سوما للحياة 

[frame="2 80"]
هل حياتـي ستكــون سعيده أم لا .. لست أدري ؟
هل ستتحقق أحلامي الملائكية أيضاً لست أدري
ولكني ها أنا أحاول جاهدةً على تحقيقها
عمري الصغـــير يمضـي يوماً بعد يـــوم 
و قد عـــرفت المــــاضـي 
وها أنـــا أعيش الحاضر
وكم أجهـــــــل مستقبلـي 
فلا يعلمه إلا الله سبحانه



أعترف بإنى أحيانا 
أشعر بتحول سنى لسن المائة العام بدون أى مقدمات
وكم أكره هذا الأحساس ..



همسات الأنين كم هي صادقة فى الغربة وكم هى مؤلمة .. 
ولكن الشئ المؤلم حقا هى غربة النفس والروح 
وهى بين تراب وطنها وأحضان أحبابها



أعترف بإنى لدى الكثير والكثير ولم أستطيع أن أخــــرج ما لدى 
أعترف بإنى ثائرة على نفسى جدا وأحملها ما يمر بى من أحداث
أعترف بإنى ظللت لفترة أفكر أن أظل مع نفسى فقط 
ولن أقدر على حربها وأعلنت هدنة 
ولكن الحرب أشتعلت مرة أخـــرى

أعترف بإنى أكره الضعف جدا وأكره الحروب والضغائن
أعترف بإنى لم أفهم نفسى فى السنوات الأخيرة 
ماذا أريد ؟ وماذا أفعل ليتحقق ما أريده ؟

أعترف بأنى كلما مرت الأيام بى أنضج فكريا ونفسيا
 وأحاول التأقلم على شباب عمرى وقلبى وحياتي 

وأخيرا أعترف بإنى لا أريد أن أغير نفسى...... 
فتقلبونى هكذا وحاولوا معى أن رأيتم عيب أو أخطاء
لعل وعسى أتغير 



للأسف الشديد كثرت القلوب الخادعه  هذه الأيام 
فقل وجود معنى الحب الحقيقى في هذا الزمان .. 
فالقلب الخادع دائما مثل الموضة والأزياء لا ثبات لهم 

ولكن دائماااااا بيقى الحب الحقيقى والقلب الصادق متواجد
فلا تجعل من قلبك رماد للجروح سابقة وأترك قلبك مثلما يحب أن يكون 
صادق ووافى وتأكد دائما بأن قلبك سيجد قلب صادق محب وفى.....



ما هذا الزمان ؟ الذى تناسى فيه الأبن بر والديه
يا الله رق قلب كل ابن عاق على والده ووالدته 
يا الله أجعلنا جميعا أبناء بررة لوالدينا ...

ودائما الأب والأم مهما قسى قلوب ابنائهم عليهم 
فسيظل الأمل بداخلهم بأن ياتى اليوم وسيعود الوفاء لقلوب ابنائهم
وسيظل حب الأم والأب أبدى للأبنائهم



درس تعلمته من دروس الحياة.. 

سأل الرجل حكيم :" ما هى دروس الحياة التى على البشر أن يتعلموها؟ "

فأجابه الحكيم:

" ليتعلموا أنهم لا يستطيعوا جعل أحد يحبهم .. 
كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جعل أنفسهم محبوبين .....

ليتعلموا ?لا يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الأخرين .....
ليتعلموا التسامح ... ويجربوا الغفران .....

ليتعلموا أنهم قد يسببون جروحا عميقة لمن يحبون فى بضع دقائق فقط ..
لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات طويلة .....

ليتعلموا أن الأنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر
بل هو من يحتاج الأقل .....

ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جدا? .. 
ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن شعورهم تجاهم...

ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا ?لى نفس الشئ ويريانه بشكل مختلف.....

ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفى أن يسامح أحدهم الأخر.. 
ولكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضا? ..... 



متفرقات .. وخربشات قلم 

الناس لا يحتملون الألم إلا إذا كان هناك أمل
وبدون الأمل ينتصر الألم

ما أجمل أن: أن تشعر بفرحة قلب محب
وتتمنى له الفرحة الدائمة.. 

أحياناً يكون العرى فى العقول 
لا فى الأجساد وحدها..

خيراً للفتاة أن تكون شوكة صامدة 
من أن تكون وردة ساقطة..

تسامح فى كل شئ فيما عدا كرامتك
وتنازل عن كل شئ فيما عدا مبادئك..

أحياناً يكون الدواء هو الداء الذى يقضى علينا

العطاء ليس من أعماق الجيوب
إنما من أعماق القلوب.. 

ما أجمل أن : نرضى بما قسمه الله عزوجل لنا .. 

من خاف من شئ هرب منه.. 
ومن خاف من الله هرب إليه


الدنيا إذا أقلبت على شخص أعطت له محاسن غيره..
بينما إذا أدبرت عنه سلبته محاسن نفسه....

فى الحب خيراً لك أن لا تبدأ .. 
من أن تبدأ ولا تعرف كيف تنتهي..

ضمد جراحك وأنتفض ..
فالضربة التى لا تميتك تقويك..

إذا إردت عملا يتم بإتقان
قم به بنفسك.. 

ما أجمل أن:
 نلجأ إلى الله فى كل زمان وفى كل مكان..






عندما تضيق بك الدنيا ولا تجد حولك سوى الظلمة والغربة والأغتراب ويبعد عنك الأحبة ..
ولا تجد سوى روحك صديقاً لروحك وتتوحد نفسك مع نفسك ..

لن تضل الطريق إلى الله هو الملجأ والمنقذ سبحانه وتعالى ..
وحده يشعر بك ويعلم ما فى قلبك.. وخلجات نفسك.. وهمسات روحك لروحك ..

هو الله لا إله إلا هو لا قيوم سواه هو الله الحى الذى لا يموت .. 
اللطيف المنان الواحد الأحد مالك كل شئ وملك كل شئ ..

وحده سبحانه هو الملجأ والمنقذ ولا طبيب للروح والقلب والنفس سواه.. 

لا إله إلا الله..



حب الرسول الكريم -صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأتباع سنته الشريفة





دليل المحبة:
قال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه : 
ثلاث يثبتن لك الود فى صدر أخيك: 
أن تبدأه بالسلام..وتوسع له فى المجلس ..وتدعوه بأحب الأسماء إليه..



همسة من همسات الروح..

عندما يموت الحلم وييئس الأمل وتتوه نبضات القلب مع همسات الروح الضائعة فى زحام الحياة..
وعندما يشعر القلب بأن دقاته كدقات طبول الجنازات وتتنفس هواء يخنق إحساسك ..
وعندما تكون الدموع مخنوقة والضحكات مستحيلة والكلمات بلا معنى..
وعندما تكون أنت لست أنت والأخر ليس هو ..
وعندما تشعر بان الأشياء بلا معنى و الألوان
بلا روح وأوراق الأشجار لها ألف لون

 ولكن ليس بينهما اللون الأخضر و ألوان الزهور
تدوربين الأسود والرمادى والكحلى .. 
وعندما تشعر بأن عينيك تنظران فى اللاشئ و بلا شئ و للا شئ ..

فعندئذ أبحث عن روحك حتما ستجدها ضائعة فى عالم هلامى ليس له حدود ..
ولكن بالرغم ذلك كله لا تخف فقديماًً قالوا :
" قل لمن يحمل هماًً بأن همه لن يدوم.. فكما تفنى السعادة هكذا تفنى الهموم.. "  



فى أحلامك حاول أن تحلم بمفردك فلا يشاركك أحد فى تحقيق حلمك فيسهل تحقيقه..
وأن شاركك أخرين فى حلمك فيجب أن يكون حلمك هو حلمهم وهذا ما يصعب تحقيقه...



لا تجعل أحد يهز ثقتك فى مشاعرك وأحلامك الملائكية.. 
ولا تمكنه ان يجعلك مجرد ضيف شرف في عالم الشعر والخواطر ....

فأنت أمير أحساسك..و أمير أحلامك الملائكية.. 
فلتنتظر ظهور أميرتك حتى تجعلا أحلامكم ملائكية سويا..
ولتنور طريقك بنور الحب الذى تستحقه..!!





اعتراف سوما في اعترافات ليلية  

استاذ\ أيمن..
بداية شكرا على اهتمامك وردك على مداخلتى الصغيرة ..

وبعدين بجد ردك هزنى جدااااااااا من جوايا بجد.... لانى حسيت من الكلام انك تعرفنى واللى اكتر من كده انك تعرف الطفلة سوما....

وأعترف أن: سؤالك اللى انا ليه قتلها وكمان دفنتها نبهى وفكرنى بقرار كنت قد اتخدته من حوالى سنتان انى لابد ان اكبر واترك الطفلة اللى بداخلى بكل ما فيها من براءة وعفوية وحب للناس لانها سببت لى مشاكل مش كتيرة اوى بس كنت اتضايقت من دايما الناس بتفهم كلامى من الناحية اللى مش اقصدها وتسيب المعنى اللى اقصده طبعا ماعدا احبابى (اهلى واصحابى اوى) اللى عارفنى كويس وكنت حاولت انفذ القرار بس الحمدلله بجد فشلت فى تنفيذه فشل ذريع وساعتها حسيت انى كنت ضعيفة لما قررت القرار ده وقلت لنفسى انا كويسة كده ومادام مش باعمل حاجة فيها اذى للناس او لنفسى يبقى خالص انا صح ..
بس الى الان ساعات بسأل نفسى انا ولا لاءءءءء؟؟؟


وفى كمان اعتراف تانى انى كذا مرة احس انى مقصرة تجاه دينى وامام الله عزوجل بس بحاول وبجتهد دايما ان اكون على قد مسئولية انى اكون مسلمة وباحاول ان انال حتى ولو حرف واحد بس من معنى كلمة (مسلمة مؤمنة متدينة)...

ودايما بقول الدعاء ده اللهم أعننى على طاعتك وذكرك وحسن عبادتك ). أمين يا رب العالمين......

وبما ان اتكلمت عن التقصير فأنا كمان كنت حاسة انى مقصرة فى حق (بابا وماما) لان عندما كنت ادرس فى المدرسة كنت متفوقة جداا ومن الاوائل وهما كانوا فرحانين بيا اوى بس والحمدلله دخلت الكلية اللى كنت عايزاها بس فى أعدادى هندسة مش عارفة حصل ايه وعدت السنة بس واللهى حاولت ولكنى كان خالص - الحمدلله- ساعتها (بابا وماما) طبعا زعلوا بس مش اوى لانهم كانوا شايفين انا تعب قد ايه السنة دى......وساعتها ما حسيت بالتقصير تجاههم لانهم خففوا عنى الزعل كتير.. وبعد كده كمان فرحت انى عدت السنة لان السنة دى هى اللى عرفت فيها اصحابى كلهم (10 بنات) ربنا يخليهم ليا؛ وكمان عرفت احسن تقديرى ودخلت قسم كويس(كهرباء قوى) ........

ولكن حسيت بالتقصير اوى اوى لما عدت سنة رابعة( أخر سنة فى الكلية)..لتانى مرة احس بالفشل.بجد احساس وحش اوى وساعتها بجد شفت اسئلة كتيرة جداااااا فى عيون بابا وماما بس حاولوا ما يبينوها لانى بصراحة كنت مهتمة بمشروع التخرج زيادة فالنتيجة كانت امتياز فى المشروع وراسبة فى السنة........وهما لافتوا انتباهى لنقطة دى..

فعاهدت نفسى ساعتها انى لابد ان اتعلم من الفشل ده واحاول النجاح دائما حتى لا اقصر حق بابا وماما وفى حق نفسى ايضا والحمدلله انا دلوقتى باشتغل من حوالى شهرين..وبابا وماما فرحوا بالشغل ده ممكن كمان اكتر منى وبادعى ربنا ان انجح فى شغلى عشانهم...وعشانى كمان

اما بقى الصدمات فالحمدلله مفيش صدمات قوية الى الان ومفيش خيانات من الاصدقاء -الحمدلله- فربنا وهبلى اصدقاء كويسين جدااا وغاية من الحب بيننا كلنا(ربنا يخليهم ليا ان شاء الله)
هو ممكن موضوع انى عدت السنة وموت عمى وصاحبتى مريم - رحمهما الله- اللى مؤثر معايا اوى.

معلش بجد لو كنت طولت اوى فى اعترافى بس انا اصلا كتومة ومش باكلم كتير بس مش عارفة ايه اللى حصل وخلانى ارغى اوى كده بس يارب ما اكون صدعت احد من الاعضاء الاعزاء ولا اكون صدعتك..بس انت اللى طلبت اعترافى( انت اللى جبته لنفسك يا استاذ\ ايمن)

ودايما الطفلة سوما (المهندسة وسام) معاكم بروحها المتفاؤلة دايماااااااا ......بس يا رب ما تزهقوا منى


[/frame]












عندمــا تدفعني أمـــــواج الحـــــياة للوداع
ترسو بي على شواطئ الــذكـــــــــــريــات 
أتذكر فيها قلوب حفظتها في أعــماق قلبي
ويظنون أنهم غـــابوا عن ذاكـــرة الليالي
ولكنهم .. في قلبي خالدون ولا يزالـــــون
كمــا سكنوا أول مرة .... بـــاقــــــــــون

إعداد

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## العسل المر

كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا سمسم 




وعقبال  100 سنة يارب كلهم خير وسعادة ورضا ربنا 


 

عقبال فرحك يا بشمتعبه 
ونشرب الأزوزة !! 



اتفضلى بقا الهدايا دى كلها بتاعة السنين اللى فاتت والسنة دي  ::

----------


## نشــــوى

سوما .. كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة حبيبتي
ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة عليكِ وتحققي فيها كل أمنياتك ..

وسام إنتي فعلا بنت جميلة جدااا.. ووفية جداااا جدااا
وبحسبك من ضمن الناس اللي انا طلعت بيهم من المنتدى  ::$: 
ربنا ما يحرمني من وجودك الجميل .. ولا من سؤالك الدائم عليا 
حقيقي بعتز بصداقتك  ::h::   ::h:: 

كل سنة وإنتي طيبة حبيبتي  :Love:

----------


## عزة نفس

حبيبة قلبي الغاليه

ســـوما



كل سنه وانت طيبه














ميلاد سعد 

وعمر مديد

وعقبال 100 سنه

في طاعة الرحمن

وفي خير وسعاده دائمين

يارب

ارق امنياتي القلبيه 


دائما لكي حبيبة قلبي

اختك

عزة نفس

----------


## pussycat

كل سنه وإنتى بخير يا سوما


وكل سنه وإنتى سعيده وفى أحسن حال

وكل سنه وإنتى متواجده معانا فى المنتدى

ودايما من تقدم إلى تقدم


وعقباااااااااااااااااااال


100000000000000000

سنه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

:f2:  :f2:  :f2: 





كل سنه و1000 سنه سعاده وفرح تعود عليكى

♥ يا سومااااااااااااااااااا ♥

وتحققى كل أحلامك .....

 :: 



 :: 

 :M (9): 

تحياتى العطره وتمنياتى بقضاء يوم جميل

 :M (20):  :M (20):  :M (20): 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سوما

بجد كانت مفأجاة الصبح حلوة أوى.......... ::$:  ومش عرفت أرد ساعتها الكلام هرب منى......  ::$: 
بجد ربنا يخليك ليا يارباب,, ودائماااااااااا يجمعنا كل خير وحب فى الله.. :Love: 
وبجد بشكر اللى ردوا كلهم......... إيمان الشامى.. وليد السراج.. أيمن خطاب.. العسل المر.. نشوى.. عزة نفس..بوسى كات.. مملكة الحب.. المشاركات كلها جميلة وفرحتنى أوى.......... :: 
ده تسجيل حضور......... وشكر للكل اللى شاركنى بالتنئهة.......... :l: 
وأكيد أن شاء الله رد تفصيلى لكل تنهئة ومشاركة.......أن شاء الله..  :M (32): 
بجد بشكر رباب.. والكل اللى مشارك وجه هنئ......... :f2:

----------


## nariman

*وسام ... أول سنه أقولك happy birthday*

**

**  كل سنه وإنتى جنبى **
***
 :f2:

----------


## اميرة الرومنسية

عيد ميلاد الليلة مين عيدم ميلاد القمر سوما
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياقمر وعقبال 1000000000000000000000 سنة يارب تعيشيهم فى خير وسعادة وهنا

----------


## حمادو

*كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا سوما

أنا جيت النهاردة أهو مش إمبارح علشان أهنيكي بعيد ميلادك


إن شاء الله أيامك تكون كلها أعياد وسعادة

*

----------


## Masrawya

[frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم....


ســـــومـــــــا

كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا سوماا
و عقبال مليون سنة يارب
 وانتِ فى صحة و خير و سعادة و راحة بال...






سوما انا فعلا سعيدة اوى بمعرفتك و بالتعامل معكِ
و بالصدفة الجميلة اللى عرفتنى بيكِ و يارب  دائما كده متجمعين مع بعض على كل خير و فرح .. :f: 

 اتمنى لكِ كل السعادة و التوفيق اللى فى الدنيا
وان شاء الله السنة دى تكون اجمل و احلى فى كل شيئ...
و تكون مليئة بكل خير عليكِ و على كل اسرتك.
 :f2:   :f2:  



[/frame]

----------


## noogy

:M (20):  :M (20):  :M (20):  :M (20): يالا حالا بالا بالا حيوا اجمل البنات
عيد ميلاد سوما الليلة احلى الاعياد هييييييييييه :4: 
سوما حبيبة قلبى  كل سنة وانتى طيبة وربنا يخليكى ويكرمك ويسعدك فى دنيتك زى ما انتى بتسعدى اللى حواليكى
وعايزين اجمد احتفال لاحلى بنوتة فى المنتدى 
 :M (10):  :M (10):  :M (10): 
 :M (9):

----------


## noogy

شوية تورت وهدايا كده ليكى انتى يا قمر  :Love:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا وسام هانم

فين الهدية بتاعك

ما تنسيش برضه هدية بودو 

اللى يجى يباركلك قوليها هدية ليك وهدية لبودو


الله يهانيكى يا وسام يارب

انتى انسانة فعلا لطيفة جدا وذات حضور راقى جدا
بارك الله لك فى عمرك

ووهبك الله رزقا مديد وقلبا  منيرا بذكره وعينا تدمع بطاعته

وعقلا متدبرا فى خلقه



*

----------


## noogy

رباب , ايمن جميل جدا احتفالكوا بعيد ميلاد اقرب واحدة لينا كلنا
وان شاء الله نفضل اصحاب طول العمر وربنا يجمعنا دايما عالخير والحب
واحنا عارفين قد ايه سوما وقفت جنبنا فى محنتنا وفرحتنا
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا سوما ويفرحنا بيكى دايما

----------


## سنـــدس

_   
 نضىء شموع ونطفىء شموع نتمنى لكى سنة حب بلا دموع 

 كل سنة وأنتى جميلة وطيبة ونجاحا فى حياتك 

 وعقبال يارب 100000000 سنة 

 وتحققى كل أحلامك وكل الى تتمنية وتكون سنة سعيدة عليكى 

_

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 60"]كل سنة و انت طيبة يا سوما و عقبال 100 سنة



كل سنة و انت بخير و سعادة و طاعة لله

و يا رب كل سنة تكون أجمل من اللي قبلها و تحققي كل احلامك

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## سوما

> _[url=http://up108.arabsh.com/][img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   والان يبدا احتفالى البسيط بها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الغالية \ جاسرة..
تعرفى أحترت أوى فى أنى أزاى أرد عليكى بعد الكلام الرائع ده.. :l:  
بجد ربنا يخليكى يا رباب........ أحتفالك وتنهتئك جميلة جداااااا زى روحك الجميلة بالضبط  ::$: ..
معلش مش عارفة بجد أوصف فرحتى بكلامك الحلو ومشاركتك الجميلة.. بجد أنتى أنسانة أتشرفت جداااااااا بمعرفتها.. :M (32):  وحقيقى صديقة واخت كبيرة بمعنى الكلمة..... ربنا يحفظك من كل سؤء.. :Hug2: 
 :f2:  وبجد أجمل هدية منك هى الصورة دى يا روبا.....
وبجد فعلا  الحب فى الله أنقى وأطهر حب فى الدنيا  :f2: 
كل سنة وأنتى دائماااااا معايا وأحتفل معاكى بمرور سنة جديدة بعمرى معاكى..  :Love:

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="9 80"]*
وســــــام 

الرقيــــقة





كل سنة و انتِ طيبة يا وسام عقبال يارب مليون سنة و نحتفل بيك معانا هنا في بيتك أبناء مصر يا أختي الحبيبة..










أعتقد إنك كملتي السنة بشوية معانا يا وسام..

الحقيقة طول السنة دي كان ليك تواجد مميز هاديء رقيق في المواضيع...و مش هنسى إنه من أولى المشاركات ليكِ في المنتدى كانت في موضوعي دعوة للتأمل في قاعة الصور...و شاركتي مرتين 






من كل قلبي...أتمنى لكِ كل السعادة و التوفيق في حياتك و يارب السنة الجاية و انت بتحتفلي بيه معانا بردو تبقي حققتي أمنية عزيزة عليك يا وسام..

كل سنة و انتِ طيبة مرة تانية حبيبة قلبي..









*[/frame]

----------


## سوما

> [frame="15 70"]كل سنة و انت طيبة سوما 
> 
> تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق و النجاح
> 
> 
> عقبال 100 سنة........
> 
> تحياتي.......[/frame]


أختى العزيزة\ إيمان..
وأنتى طيبة وبصحة وسلام يا قمر.. وشكرا على أمنيتك الجميلة ليا..  ::$: 
وبجد أبسطت جداااا أن اول مشاركة تكون من إنسانة بجد بحترمها وبحبها جدااا..  :l: 
ويارب مجتمعين مع بعض على خير وحب وود يجمعنا .. تسلم أيدك على مشاركتك الجميلة  :M (32): 
وياريت تقبلى الورد ..

----------


## سوما

> [frame="15 80"] 
>  
> 
>  *سوما* 
> 2\11
> ((هابي بزدي تو يؤ)) 
> 
>  
>  
> ...


أستاذ\ وليد..
بجد بعد المشاركة الجميلة التى أحرجتنى بكلامها المتميز وحضورها الشيك الجميل.. المفروض أنى أرد أقول أيه؟؟  ::$:  لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك الجميلة وأعذرنى لو مش عارفة أرد بس فرحانة جدااااااا بمشاركتك ومشاركات الأعضاء كلهم..  :2: 
وأن شاء الله تفرح دائماااا بأبنتك العسولة  :Baby:  ريتاج وربنا يحفظها من كل سؤء أن شاء الله..  :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

كل سنة وأنت لطاعة الرحمن أقرب

وبإذن الله العام القادم نفرح بيكى كأجمل عروسة

 :f: 

 :f2:

----------


## زهره

:M (10):  :M (10):  :M (10): 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
[frame="14 80"]سنه حلوه يا جميل سنه حلوه يا سوما
يا حلا بلا هنو ابو الفصاد هيكون عيد ميلاده اليله اسعد الاعياد فليحيا ابو الفصاد 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا اجمل سوما 
وان اشاء الله دائما في سعاده وبصحه وعافيه[/frame]
 :M (7):  :M (7): 
هديه مش قد المقام

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*الأخت الراقية سوما 





صباح الخير 



لا لا لا 


اقصد مساء الخير 




ييييييييه برده لا لا لا 




بصى 



كل عام وإنتِ بخير وأقرب إلى الله وفى طاعته دائماً 



ايوة كده 




بصى بقى 




أنا كنت قاعد عمال اتكتك وأفكر وأجهز فى المشروع بتاعى ... لحد ما سمعت صوت ضرب نار وبلالين وأهم حاجة فيه تورتة وجاتوه وبيبسى والحاجات ديه ...؟؟ 


قولت فيه ايه فى ايه 



لقيت الصوت جاى من هنا ... 


دخلت قولت اشوف ايه الحكاية ؟؟


ممكن يكونوا فتحوا جمعية إستهلاكية جديدة مثلاً !!!


طلع إن فيه إحتفالات ومهرجانات وجاتوهات بالشيكولاتات والكريمات 


قولت مش بدها بقى لازم أدخل وأشوف أيه التفاصيل !!


ببص ببص كده من بعيد ...


لاقيت !!



لا قيت !!




.



.




.




.





ولا حاجة  




أصلى ساعتها كنت مش لابس نضارة وإنتِ عارفة المشروع عامينى  




روحت لبست النضارة ورجعت جرى جرى 




وبصيت 




بصيت





بصيت





المرة شوفت بقى !!





شوفت ايه ؟؟





شوفت أخت لينا زى العسل غيرنا .. وعندها من الأبناء عمرو وميرنا ... ربنا يحرصهم من العين منا ... بتهنى وتبارك لأخت عزيزة علينا ... مين هى مين هى اللى خلتنا جينا ... مافيش غيرها بشمهندستنا سوما العسل اللى بيها من الكهربا عدينا  



قولت ما بدهاش بقى !!


بلا مشروع بلا ممنوع ... 


دا الواحد مات من كتر الجوع  


لا لا لا مش كده أوعى تفهمينى غلط   


دا انا ضارب طبق الفول اللى زى الزلط 


أنا جاى بس أهنى وأبارك ...


وكمان وأنا جاى قولت أجيب معايا هدية ومش أدخل بإيدى فاضية ...


فقولت أجيب ايه أجيب ايه أجيب إيه !!



روحت بعد تفكير عميق استقريت الحمد لله ...


إنزلى إستلمى هديتك ...





.





.





.






.






.






.






.







.







.








خصم 45% يا بلاش ... ولا بنبيع ونهرب زى الأوباش .. لا جربى ومش هتخسرى .. 45% خصم فى أول سابقة لم تحدث فى كل المولات ... ولا بنبيع على عربيات ولا تاكسيات ... معانا التوكيل والمحل ومستنيين اللى يقول هات ... وهديتى ليكِ 45% مرة واحدة مين اللى هيقول هات هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه





لا لا لا إنتِ صدقتى ولا ايه !!!!




إنزلى خدى هديتك دا انا محضرلك مفاجأة أكبر من كده شوية ...





.





.






.







.







.








.






.












خصم 50% خمسين فى المية يا عنيا ... دا إحنا اللى دوخنا الداخلية ... مش هنقول 30 ولا هنقول 40 ... 50 وبس وتعالى بص .. خمسين وبس وتعالى بص  ... إحنا اللى ضربنا الأسعار ... فى وقتها النار ... ولا تقولى خصم صغير ولا تقولى حمام بيطير .. معانا كل حاجة ب 50% وبس وتعالى وبص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه








لا لا لا لا لا لا 



إنتِ صدقتى ولا ايه !!!



دا أنا بس عشان كان عندى مقابلة شخصية فى واحد عاوز يعمل برنامج بيع بالتقسيط فكنت بختبر إمكانياتى بس على الإقناع   




يلا إنزلى وخدى هديتك ... وبلاش حد يبصلك فيها  


خمسة وخميسة على اللى هيبص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






.





.







.








.









.








.










.










.














جيبتلك معايا التورتاية ديه أحسن من التورت بتاعة أى حد .. وبالأخص التورت بتاعة نوجى الكتيرة اللى الواحدة فيهم أد الفطيرة .. يعنى من الاخر ما تملاش العين    ولا حتى غين ههههههههههههههههه




المهم خدى هديتك أهى ...





.





.





.






ما لاقيتش أغلى من ده عشان أقدمه لك ...














وبالتوفيق لكِ فى حياتك ويارب دائماً سعيدة ومبسوطة ومطمئنة ... 


والشكر موصول للأخت الجميلة جاسرة مصرية على تذكرها لأخواتها دائماً .. وربنا يديم بينكم الود إن شاء الله ...



وشك حلو يا سوما الأهلى فاز 2/صفر يوم 2/11 اللى رقم 11 = 1+1 = 2 يعنى صباح الفل   


ويارب يسعد الجميع إن شاء الله

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_









اولا اهلا بكل الضيوف وطبعا لاننا طوال اعياد

الميلاد بنتعزم على الورق وبناكل الهوا اوعدكم

قريبا حيكون الموضوع جد جدا والاكل حيكون 





فيه محشى كمان مش حلو وبس وبسبوسه عشانك

ياسمسمه وبقول لكل الموجودين معانا كل سنه والكل بخير

ويارب نفرح بها قبل عيد ميلادها الى جاى عشان تكون غرامه





هديه الخطوبه وهديه الميلاد ويارب دائما على الفرح متجمعين

ودى قطه بالسمكه هديته ميرنا وربنا يستر 




وتحيه حسب للكل الى شاركونى وشاركو احلى سمسمه فى الدنيا ب

عيد ميلادها وليد السراج .....ايمن خطاب.......العسل المر

نشوى   عزه نفس    بوسى كات   مملكه الحب   

 نريمان   اميره الرومانسيه    حمادو مصروايه

نوجى طائر الشرق هههه مورجن  سندس 

بوكى بوكى والعسوله سارهشعاع من نور

الكميائى زهرهواخيرا      اهلاوى شديد يابلوناتك






والان بقولكم يارب نتجمع دايما على الفرح مهما اختلفنا 

الاحساس من بعيد يقربنا والاختلاف مش معناه كره ولا غضب

لاء احنا اعمار فيه الى بيقبل وفيه الى بتمرد بس الاجمل ان القلب يكون

صافى ولا دايم غير وجه الله تعالى يارب الخير يكون بدايه لينا وعنوان 

لصفحات بنحفر عليها بمشاعرنا ونبض نابع من قلوبنا وكل سنه والكل

سعيد بسمسمه 




جاسره مصريه_

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_

 أعلنها لمن لم يعرف معنى الصداقه اعلنها

هنا وجدتها بين كلماتها الملونه بألوان تتناغم بين صفحات 

كراسه مدرستى والذكريات الجميله وبرائه سنوات العمر

هنا بين كلمات رقيقه وجدتها تحنو على صفحاتى المتواضعه

وتحن بهمسه منها على قلب جريح ينزف فكانت له الشفاء

من قلوب لم تعرف معنى الوفاء ولا معنى الصداقه

هنا اقولها بارك الله فيكى يارب ياسوما

ويارب يكرمك واشوفك اسعد حال منى دائما يارب







 بحبك ياسوما قوى وكل سنه ياقمر وانت بخير_

----------


## بنت شهريار

*كل سنة وانتِ طيبة سوما
وعقبال مليون سنة فى طاعة الرحمن 




*

----------


## سوما

> _[color="red"على العموم مافيش حاجه تغلى عن حبيبته القلب
> 
> ويارب اشوفك عروسه قريب يارب يارب
> 
> بنحبك ياسوما قوى[/color]_


ربنا يخليك ليا يا رباب..  :4:  وأفرحك قريب وتشوفينى عروسة وذلك بناء على رغبتك ورغبة الجماهير.. :: 
بجد يا جاسرة .. بشكرك أوى على كلامك الجميل ومشاركتك ووتنهئتك الجميلة..  :l:

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة ..  وسام 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أستاذ\ أيمن..
كالعادة دايما متميز بمشاركتك الرائعة حقا..  ::$:  
تعرف ووقف كتير أدام كلامى المتواضع اللى حضرتك أرفقته فى الرد وأكيد طبعا أخد وقت وجهد فى البحث منك كتير... كلمات بعضها مازال يؤثر فيا إلى الأن.. أما بقى الأعتراف..... يااااااااااااه فعلا حسيت بمرور السنة دى عليا أول ما قرأت أعترافى الذى تقريبا كان منذ عام أو أقل بقليل.. فأعتقد أنى لو أعترفت حاليا وأكيد قريب أنتظرنى بموضوعك المميز هيكون أعتراف من سوما الكبيرة مش المهندسة الصغيرة.. السنة دى فعلا اتغيرت حاجات كتير بداخلنا.......... :2: 
اهوا اعتراف تانى  ::  سجل عندك........ بجد يا أيمن بشكرك جدااااااا على مشاركتك المميزة واللى توفقت فى قراءتها وأعدت قراءتها أكثر من مرة...... :: 
وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم أن شاء الله.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

> كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا سمسم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وعقبال  100 سنة يارب كلهم خير وسعادة ورضا ربنا 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


أستاذ\ عبد الرحيم..
وانت طيب يا عسل يا حلو مش مر خلاص على فكرة...  ::p: 
وعقبال ما تنهئ فى فرحى وتشوفنى عروسة بس من غير الفرقة والنبى.. ::  ليه كل الناس عايزة تفرح فيا بسرعة كده.. ::mm:: 
والهداياااا جميلة أوى على فكرة .... ذوقك حلو.. :Roll2: 
بجد شكرا اوى على مشاركتك الجميلة اللى أسعدتنى جداااا.. والهدايا الكتير :4: .... تسلم أيدك..

----------


## سوما

> سوما .. كل سنة وأنتِ طيبة حبيبتي
> ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة عليكِ وتحققي فيها كل أمنياتك ..
> 
> وسام إنتي فعلا بنت جميلة جدااا.. ووفية جداااا جدااا
> وبحسبك من ضمن الناس اللي انا طلعت بيهم من المنتدى 
> ربنا ما يحرمني من وجودك الجميل .. ولا من سؤالك الدائم عليا 
> حقيقي بعتز بصداقتك  
> 
> كل سنة وإنتي طيبة حبيبتي


اختى العزيزة\ نشوى..
وأنتى طيبة يا جميلة .. ويارب دائما تكونى فى أحسن حال..  ::$: 
بجد أنتى اللى إنسانة جميلة وعشان كده شايفة الصفات الحلوة اللى فيك موجودة فينااااااا..  :2: 
ويارب يديم المحبة فى قلوبنا كلنا ويجمعنا دائماااا على خير.. وياريت مش تبعدى تانى عناااا المدة الطويلة دى..  :l: 
بجد شكرا ليك على مشاركتك الرقيقة .. ::mazika2::

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



كل سنة وانتى طيبه 

وعقبال 100 سنة فرح وسعاده وهناء 

ربنا يعيد الايام عليك دايما بالفرح والسرور

----------


## سوما

> حبيبة قلبي الغاليه
> 
> ســـوما
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيبه
> 
> 
> ...


أختى العزيزة.. عزة نفس
مشاركتك جميلة جدااااا.... وتنهئتك بجد كلها حب وود..مثلك تماما يا عبير..  :l: 
شكرا أوى على أمنياتك ودعائك الطيب والصور الجميلة......بجد أسعدتنى جدااااااا.. ::$: 
ودائماا يجمعنا كل خير وحب وود.......لكى منى كل المحبة والتقدير.. :M (32):

----------


## سوما

> كل سنه وإنتى بخير يا سوما
> 
> 
> وكل سنه وإنتى سعيده وفى أحسن حال
> 
> وكل سنه وإنتى متواجده معانا فى المنتدى
> 
> ودايما من تقدم إلى تقدم
> 
> ...


أختى العزيزة\ ياسمين..
وانتى طيبة وبصحة وسلامة .... ::$:  
ويارب ما اتحرم من وجودى معاكم ووسطكم لأن بجد حسيت بمشاعر طيبة بيننا كلنا,,  :Love: 
وشكرا أوى على أهتمامك بعيد ميلادى ومشاركتك الجميلة فيه....  :l:

----------


## سوما

> كل سنه و1000 سنه سعاده وفرح تعود عليكى
> 
> ♥ يا سومااااااااااااااااااا ♥
> 
> وتحققى كل أحلامك .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مملكة الحب\ هايدى..
وانتى طيبة يا مملكة الحب..... :f:  
شكرا على تنهئتك الجميلة.. :f:  ودايما مجتمعين على خير بداخل أسرتنا الثانية .. ::$:

----------


## سوما

أختى الحبيبة \ ناريمان..
كل سنة وأنتى معايا دايما..
ودى ممكن أول سنة تهنئ فى عيد ميلادى عشان كده ليها طعم مختلف فى الجانب ده.. الحمدلله.. وأن شاء الله نفضل مع بعض يجمعنا حب فى الله وصداقة أتمنى ان لا تنتهى .. :Love: 
ومعلش مش عارفة أعمل أقتباس للمشاركة بتاعك عشان الصفحة تقيلة عندى.. يدوب بأعرف أرد.. :: 
شكرا أوى على تنهتئك الرقيقة الجميلة جدااااااا.... وشكرا لهديتك الجميلة جدااااا.... ::$: 
وياريت تقبلى باقة الورد دى  :l:

----------


## سوما

الرومانسية\ أميرة..
وانتى طيبة يا أميرة..... :l:  ربنا يخليكى على مشاركتك الجميلة دى..... ::$: 
ودايمااااااا نحتفل مع بعض بمناسبتناااا السعيدة ونتجمع دائماااا على خير .. :2: 
لك جزيل الشكر على مرورك وتنهتئك الرقيقة.. ::

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أحمد السيد ..
وأنت طيب يا حمادو..  :f:  شكرا أوى على تنهتئك الجميلة.. ::$: 
عموما أن الواحد يحس بأهتمام ويلاقى اللى حواليه فاكر مناسباته السعيدة وبهيئه دى ليها طعم حلو أوى :l: .. بس برضه التنهئة يوم عيد ميلادى نفسه ليها طعم تانى.. :2:  والكل بصراحة حسسنى بوده ومعزته بأسلوبه الخاص..  :l: 
شكرا بجد على مشاركتك اللى أسعدتنى جداااااااا.... :M (32):

----------


## loly_h

*حبيبتــــى ... ســــــومـــــــــــا




كل سنــــــة وإنتـــى طيبــــة

وعقبال 139 سنــــة

تقضيهــــم فى سعــــــادة وهنــــــــا

ويارب يكون دايما اللى جاى احلى*

----------


## M!sS Roro

يالهوووووووووووووووووي ,, سوري يا سووما كنت مشغوله بالمزاكره ومادخلتش المنتدى  ::(: 

كل سنه وانتي طيبه يارب وعقبال مليون الف سنه ..  ::  ,, 

انا وانتي اتولدنا بنفس الشهر ..  ::  ,, 

سوري ع تاخيــر ..  ::$:

----------


## سوما

> [frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم....
> 
> 
> ســـــومـــــــا
> 
> كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا سوماا
> و عقبال مليون سنة يارب
>  وانتِ فى صحة و خير و سعادة و راحة بال...
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
وأنتى طيبة يا أنجى........شكرا يا جميل على تنهتئك الجميلة..  :f: 
وأنتى من البنات اللى مبسوطة أنى اتعرفت عليهم من المنتدى......لزوقك وأحترامك لنفسك وللأخرين.. :2: 
وربنا ينجحك دائمااااااااا ويوفقك ويسعدك أن شاء الله.. :f2: 
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر على دعوتك ليا بالخير وبالسعادة ويارب يجمعنا دائمااااااااا على خير ومناسبات سعيدة  :l:

----------


## سوما

> يالا حالا بالا بالا حيوا اجمل البنات
> عيد ميلاد سوما الليلة احلى الاعياد هييييييييييه
> سوما حبيبة قلبى  كل سنة وانتى طيبة وربنا يخليكى ويكرمك ويسعدك فى دنيتك زى ما انتى بتسعدى اللى حواليكى
> وعايزين اجمد احتفال لاحلى بنوتة فى المنتدى


العروسة\ نوجى..
أيه الأغنية الحلوة دى :Beer: .. والله حسيت انك هتطفئ معايا الشمع.. :: 
وأنتى طيبة يا نجلاء.......وربنا يخليكى على تنهتئك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى..... :l: 
وعقبال ما أهنيئك بفرحك أنتى وأيمن وأعمل مشاركات لأعياد ميلاد أولادكم اللى هيكونوا أولاد أبناء مصر أبا عن أم.. :Love:  أن شاء الله..
شكرا يا نوجى على ردك ومشاركتك الجميلة..... ::$:

----------


## سوما

> شوية تورت وهدايا كده ليكى انتى يا قمر


العروسة \ نوجى
كل دى هدايا.. هيييييييييييييييييييه..... :hey:  هيييييييييييييييييييييييه..... :hey: 
وكمااااااان.... :Eat: .....تورتات..... :Eat:  وشوكولاتة..... :Eat: 
ربنا يخليكى يا نوجى.... على الهداياااااا الجميلة والتورتات الجميلة..  ::$:  وليكى منى حديقة ورد بحالها ..

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_

اهلا بأحلى بنات فى منتدنا ايه الهديا دى

 والجمال يارب دايما افراح يارب ويبعد 




عنا اى شر ونكون سوا دايما انتى ياسمسمه

الى مجمعنا كل سنه والكل طيب وانتى ياسمسمه بخير

يارب وافرح بيكى يارب وبكل بنوته هنا معانا



الى الغاليه والتى بالقلب سوما

كل سنه وانتى ياقمر طيبه معلش

انشغلت عنك بس انتى عارفه انك دايما بقلبى





بحبك قوى رباب_

----------


## سوما

> *كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا وسام هانم
> 
> فين الهدية بتاعك
> 
> ما تنسيش برضه هدية بودو 
> 
> اللى يجى يباركلك قوليها هدية ليك وهدية لبودو
> 
> 
> ...


طائر الشرق\ هيثم..
وانت طيب يا هيثم..  :Icecream:  بس أيه ده هو مين يجيب لمين هدية؟؟؟؟؟  :: 
بس عشان خاطر بودو من حقه يأكل من أى تورتة موجودة وبلعب بالهدايا اللى موجودة برضه بس مش يأخدها عشان دى بتاعتى  :: .... 
وهاهدى ليه أبرئ وردة شوفتها عشان البراءة والطفولة 
بجد يا هيثم شكرا أوى على كلامك الجميل ورأيك فيا ودعائك الجميل اللى أسعدنى بجد..  ::$:  ومشاركتك  وتنهنئتك الجميلة..  ::$: 
ربنا يوفقك وينجحك فى حياتك أن شاء الله......... ::

----------


## سوما

> رباب , ايمن جميل جدا احتفالكوا بعيد ميلاد اقرب واحدة لينا كلنا
> وان شاء الله نفضل اصحاب طول العمر وربنا يجمعنا دايما عالخير والحب
> واحنا عارفين قد ايه سوما وقفت جنبنا فى محنتنا وفرحتنا
> ربنا يخليكى لينا يا سوما ويفرحنا بيكى دايما


العروسة \ نوجى..
فعلا مشاركات رباب وأيمن متميزة جدا.. ::$: ... وبشكرهم عليها جدااااااااا...... :Smart: 
وفعلا الصداقة من أروع ما يكون وبعتبرها شخصيا من أهم الأشياء اللى فى حياتنا وبحرص على وجود أصدقائى فى حياتى.. ولازم نكون جنب بعض فى المحن وفى الأفراح  :l2: .. ربنا ما يحرمنى من وجود جميع أصدقائى معى.. :Love: 
ربنا يخليكى يا نجلاء بجد على مشاركتك الرقيقة دى. ::$: ..... وأن شاء الله تجتمع دائمااا على فرحة وسعادة وخير.. :GANJA:

----------


## أم أحمد

*الاخت الحبيبة سوما*
*كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حبيبتي*
*كل سنة وانتي لله اقرب وعلي طاعته ادوم*
*ويا رب تكون كل حياتك سعادة وفرحة وراحة بال*
*كوني دائما بكل خير يا حبيبتي*
**

----------


## سوما

> _   
>  نضىء شموع ونطفىء شموع نتمنى لكى سنة حب بلا دموع 
> 
>  كل سنة وأنتى جميلة وطيبة ونجاحا فى حياتك 
> 
>  وعقبال يارب 100000000 سنة 
> 
>  وتحققى كل أحلامك وكل الى تتمنية وتكون سنة سعيدة عليكى 
> 
> _


أختى العزيزة\ سندس..
وأنتى طيبة يا سندس..  ::$:  وشكرا أوى على مشاركتك وتنهتئك الجميلة دى...... :f: 
بجد تنهتئك جميلة ومفرحة جداااا.. بجد أنسبطت منها أوى وفرحت بيها أوى.. :2: .. تسلم أيدك يا سندس.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

> [frame="3 60"]كل سنة و انت طيبة يا سوما و عقبال 100 سنة
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة و انت بخير و سعادة و طاعة لله
> 
> و يا رب كل سنة تكون أجمل من اللي قبلها و تحققي كل احلامك
> 
> دمتِ بكل خير
> ...


الباشمهندسة\ ريهام..
وأنتى طيبة يا بوكى وبصحة وسلامة دائمة....  :f:  شكرا على تنهتئك الجميلة.... :f: 
ربنا يخليكى على دعائك الطيب ومشاركتك الجميلة.... :l: .... ويارب دائماااااا مجتمعين على خير وفرحة.. :king:

----------


## Red Devil

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا سوما 
 معلش هيا جت متاخره لكن ما شوفتش الموضوع الا متاخر

يارب العمر المديد ليكى بهنا وسعاده  معا كل اللى بتحبيهم
وعقبال مليار سنه يارب

----------


## سوما

> [frame="9 80"]*
> وســــــام 
> 
> الرقيــــقة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أختى الحبيبة \ سارة..
وانتى طيبة يا شعاع من نور.. ::$:  وشكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة كروحك وشخصيتك تماما..
ويارب نفضل مجمعين مع البعض فى المنتدى على خير دائمااااا ونحتفل مع بعض بكل مناسباتنا الجميلة.. :hey: 
وفعلا أنا تفاعلى الرسمى مع المنتدى أبتدئ يوم 3 أكتوبر 2007 يعنى زى ما قلتى بالضبط كملت سنة معاكم.. وأكيد فاكرة الموضوع اللى شاركت فيه كان فى قاعة الصور وكنت تقريبا من أوائل الناس اللى تابعت أعمالهم وعجبونى جداااا كمان زاد أنى حبيت اسمك اوى اللى مشتركة بيه.. وكنت مبسوطة أوى لما لاقيتك رديت عليا فى أول رد فرديت تانى أشكرك على أهتمامك والصور كان عاجابنى أوى .. ومش هنسى كمان موضوعك فى نفس القاعة عن الصور اللى فيه استسلام الضابط الاسرائيلى.. 
فعلقت مواضوعيك معايا جدااااا.....,ومن ردوك عرفت أنك محترمة وعاقلة وجديرة بأحترام والتقدير... :Love:  وبجد من البنات اللى بأعتز بيهم أوى وبحبهم فى الله  ::h:: 
شكرا أوى على دعائك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعة... :l:

----------


## سوما

> [frame="14 80"]سنه حلوه يا جميل سنه حلوه يا سوما
> يا حلا بلا هنو ابو الفصاد هيكون عيد ميلاده اليله اسعد الاعياد فليحيا ابو الفصاد 
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا اجمل سوما 
> وان اشاء الله دائما في سعاده وبصحه وعافيه[/frame]
> 
> هديه مش قد المقام


أختى العزيزة\ زهرة..
سنة حلوة عليا وأنا بينكوا وفى وسطكم بجد.. ربنا ما يحرمنى من وجودكم معايا,,,,, :l: 
وأنتى طيبة يا زهرة المنتدى.. وأن شاء الله نجتمع على خير وحب وفرحة..  :Love: 
شكرا أوى يا زهرة على مشاركتك وهديتك المضبوطة الرقيقة بجد.... ::$:  تسلمى يا قمر..

----------


## سوما

> كل سنة وأنت لطاعة الرحمن أقرب
> 
> وبإذن الله العام القادم نفرح بيكى كأجمل عروسة


الكيميائي \ أبو أمنية..
وحضرتك طيب وبصحة وسلامة وسعادة..  :f2: 
وأن شاء الله تفرح بالعسولة أمنية  :Baby:  وتشوفها عروسة أمورة أن شاء الله..  ::$: 
لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك وتنهئتك الرقيقة..  :f:

----------


## سوما

*الأهلاوى الشديد\ ماجد..*


> *الأخت الراقية سوما 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صباح الخير 
> 
> 
> ...


مساء الخير......وأنت طيب وبصحة وسلامة ..



> *بصى بقى 
> 
> 
> أنا كنت قاعد عمال اتكتك وأفكر وأجهز فى المشروع بتاعى ... لحد ما سمعت صوت ضرب نار وبلالين وأهم حاجة فيه تورتة وجاتوه وبيبسى والحاجات ديه ...؟؟ 
> 
> 
> قولت فيه ايه فى ايه 
> 
> 
> ...


كل ده حصلك من المشروع..... يا حراااااام يا بنى طيب الحمدلله أن النضارة موجودة ومش ضاعت وسط الورق  ::p:  
وأكيد طبعا دخولك ومشاركتك فى التنهئة ليها طعم تانى بس مش طعم الفول اللى أكلته.. طعم التورتات اللى موجودة بعيد ميلادى...ههههههههه
ربنا يوقفك مقدماااااااااا فى المشروع أن شاء الله.. 



> *وكمان وأنا جاى قولت أجيب معايا هدية ومش أدخل بإيدى فاضية ...
> 
> 
> فقولت أجيب ايه أجيب ايه أجيب إيه !!
> 
> 
> 
> روحت بعد تفكير عميق استقريت الحمد لله ...
> 
> ...


ايه ده كله... :hey:  كل دى خصومااااااااااااااات...........
بس المفروض أنا عيد ميلادى يعنى الخصومات تصل إلى 100% مش 50% بس.. ::uff:: 
عموما لازم برضه ننفع زميلنا فى المنتدى ..يلااااااااااا يا بنات اللى عايز يشترى حاجة من المعروضات دى يروح لأخوكم أهلاوى  :good:  ربنا يخليك للشعب الحريمى يا أهلاوى ياااا جااااااااااااامد  :: 
بس ياريت كمان تتعاقد مع شركة للماوساااااااات .. عشان كل شهر بغير ماوس الجهاز بسبب مشاركاتك الطويلة  ::uff::  أرحمناااااااااااااا شوية .....



> *لا لا لا لا لا لا 
> 
> 
> 
> إنتِ صدقتى ولا ايه !!!
> 
> 
> 
> دا أنا بس عشان كان عندى مقابلة شخصية فى واحد عاوز يعمل برنامج بيع بالتقسيط فكنت بختبر إمكانياتى بس على الإقناع   
> ...


أيه الجمال ده يا ماجد .. طيب بذمتك يا أهلاوى هأكلها ولا أصلا هأقطعها أزاى دى؟؟؟؟؟ ::uff:: 
عموما هاتتصرف وهخلى الصغيرة ليك والكبيرة ليااااااااا..  ::p: 



> *المهم خدى هديتك أهى ...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...


الله.... بجد أجمل هدية فى الدنيا.......... ربنا يحفظك أن شاء الله من كل سؤء.. 
 :f2: 



> *وبالتوفيق لكِ فى حياتك ويارب دائماً سعيدة ومبسوطة ومطمئنة ... 
> 
> 
> والشكر موصول للأخت الجميلة جاسرة مصرية على تذكرها لأخواتها دائماً .. وربنا يديم بينكم الود إن شاء الله ...
> 
> 
> 
> وشك حلو يا سوما الأهلى فاز 2/صفر يوم 2/11 اللى رقم 11 = 1+1 = 2 يعنى صباح الفل  
> 
> ...


أكيد طبعا وشى حلو على الأهلى.. كل الزمالكوية وشهم حلو على أى حد.........
ربنا يكرمك يا ماجد على دعائك الطيب الجميل ليا........ :f:  وربنا يوفقك وينجحك دائمااا..
وبجد أنت من الناس اللى سعدت بمعرفتهم جداااا بالمنتدى نظرا لأخلاقهم العالية وروحهم الجماعية الجميلة..:
بجد والله مش عارفة أشكرك أزاى على مشاركتك وتنهتئك الجميلة ......وأن شاء الله نجتمع على خير دائماا

----------


## سوما

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الغالية\ جاسرة..  ::h:: 
أكيد طبعا تنتهئك الجميلة لا توصف أثرها عندى........فعلا فرحت بيها جدااااااا.. وبفرح أوى بكل مشاركة ليك وكل أمنية تتمنياها ليا .. :l: 
ربنا يخليك ليا يارب..  :Love:  ونكون دائمااااااا مع بعض .. :Love: 
ويارب تفرحى فياااااااا  ::  قصدى بيا قريب.. ودائمااااااا أفرح بفرحتك وسعادتك مع أولادك..  :Baby: 
وشكرا أوى على هدية الشقية ميرنا.. :Baby:  وأكيد طبعا العسول عمورة ..وليهم عندى أجمل وردتين قطفتهم من بستان الطفولة ..
وياريت تقبلى الورد ده اللى يعتبر أقل حاجة ممكن أقدمها ليكى .......

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الجميله سومـــــــــــــــــــا
كل عام وانتى بخير 
وكل عام وايامك كلها هنا فرح وسرور 
وان شاء الله العام دا اجمل واحلى من السابق ويتحقق فيه كل احلامك الطيبه يارب 
تقبلى أرق تحياتى

----------


## سوما

> _
> 
>  أعلنها لمن لم يعرف معنى الصداقه اعلنها
> 
> هنا وجدتها بين كلماتها الملونه بألوان تتناغم بين صفحات 
> 
> كراسه مدرستى والذكريات الجميله وبرائه سنوات العمر
> 
> هنا بين كلمات رقيقه وجدتها تحنو على صفحاتى المتواضعه
> ...


الغالية\ جاسرة..
يارب يخليكى على كلامك الرقيق وبجد أنتى رائعة جداااا فى أحساسك وومحبتك الجميلة.. :f: 
شكرا للمرة المائة يا رباب على تنهتئك ومشاعرك وحبك وصداقتك :l:  .. ربنا ما يحرمنى منك  :f2:

----------


## سوما

> *كل سنة وانتِ طيبة سوما
> وعقبال مليون سنة فى طاعة الرحمن 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


أختى العزيزة\ بنت شهريار..
وأنتى طيبة يا عبير ....وشكرا على مشاركة وتنهتئك الرقيقة.. :f: 
وحمدلله على السلامة.... ::  وأن شاء الله مجتمعين على خير وسعادة..

----------


## سوما

> اختى العزيزة 
> سوما 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبه 
> 
> وعقبال 100 سنة فرح وسعاده وهناء 
> ...


ألأسكندرانى.. أ.\ نادر..
وحضرتك طيب وبصحة وسعادة وخير..... :king: 
لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك الجميلة وتنهتئك التى أسعدتنى جداااااااا..ودايمااااا نكون مجتمعين فى مناسبات سعيدة تتضمنا كلنا..  :l: 
 تنسيق حضرتك الجميل الذى دائماااا تتميز به موضوعاتك ومشاركتاك الجميلة أضاف للموضوع جمال..,فشكرا لك....  ::$:

----------


## سوما

> *حبيبتــــى ... ســــــومـــــــــــا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل سنــــــة وإنتـــى طيبــــة
> 
> وعقبال 139 سنــــة
> 
> ...


المصممة المتميزة\ لولى..
بجد تصميمك عجبنى جداااااا وفرحت بيه جداااااااا جداااااااااااا...... :king: 
وربنا يخليكى على دعائك الطيب ومشاركتك الجميلة المتميزة فعلااااا....... :y: 
وأن شاء الله يجمعنا كل الحب والتقدير والخير الدائم..  :f2: 
وبجد شكرا أوى على تنهتئك الرقيقة جدااااااااا........ :l:

----------


## سوما

> يالهوووووووووووووووووي ,, سوري يا سووما كنت مشغوله بالمزاكره ومادخلتش المنتدى 
> 
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه يارب وعقبال مليون الف سنه ..  ,, 
> 
> انا وانتي اتولدنا بنفس الشهر ..  ,, 
> 
> سوري ع تاخيــر ..


ميس\ رورو..
 ::  أول كلمة كده تكتبى يا يللهوى ::  ولا يهمك يا قمر المهم أنك جيتئ وشاركتى بمشاركة جميلة :y:  .. كفاية أصلا روحك الجميلة وانك افتكرتنى .... :l: 
وأنتى طيبة يا رورو.. ::$:  وعقبال ما اهنئيك دائما بنجاحك السنة دى وكل سنة أن شاء الله  :Smart: 
تعرفى بجد انا بحب شهر نوفمبر جدااااا.. طبعا عشان شهر عيد ميلادى وبيكون فيه الجو حلو الساقعة اللذيذة دى.. وكمان عشان بابا ربنا يحفظه يارب من كل سؤء برضه عيد ميلاده فى نفس الشهر وكمان دلوقتى رورو القمر معايا فى نفس الشهر..  ::mazika2::  
كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا جميل .. :l:  ويارب أكون أول واحدة أهنئك بعيد ميلادى اللى مش عارفة أمتئ بالضبط ويارب مش يكون فات.. :: 
,ويارب تعجبك الهدية البسيطة دى عشان عيد ميلادك  ::$:

----------


## سوما

> _
> 
> اهلا بأحلى بنات فى منتدنا ايه الهديا دى
> 
>  والجمال يارب دايما افراح يارب ويبعد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الجاسرة\ رباب..
ليكى نسبة مش تخافى من الهدايا دى كلها.. ::  دا انتى اللى دعيتى الناس برضه عشان عيد ميلادى .. ::$: 
بس أيه حكاية أفرح بيكى دى كل شوية.. :Angry:  هو أنتى مش فرحانة بيا دلوقتى ولا أيه ؟؟  ::-s: 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رباب.. وأفرح أنا بيكى وبأولادك قريب..  ::   :3:  كما تدين تدان ... :3: 
بجد شكرا أوى أوى على مشاركاتك الجميلة اللى فرحتنى جداااا.. :Love:

----------


## zezonoh99

كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال الف سنة

----------


## سوما

> *الاخت الحبيبة سوما*
> *كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حبيبتي*
> *كل سنة وانتي لله اقرب وعلي طاعته ادوم*
> *ويا رب تكون كل حياتك سعادة وفرحة وراحة بال*
> *كوني دائما بكل خير يا حبيبتي*
> **


أختى العزيزة\*أم أحمد*..
وأنتى طيبة وبصحة وسلامة وسعادة أن شاء الله........ :l: 
شكرا أوى على مشاركتك المميزة ودعائك الطيب لى.. :M (32): 
وأن شاء الله نجتمع بكل المحبة والتقدير والسعادة.. :Love:

----------


## سوما

> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا سوما 
>  معلش هيا جت متاخره لكن ما شوفتش الموضوع الا متاخر
> 
> يارب العمر المديد ليكى بهنا وسعاده  معا كل اللى بتحبيهم
> وعقبال مليار سنه يارب


الأهلاوى\ Red Devil..
وأنت طيب وبصحة وبسعادة..  ::$: 
والتنهئة لا متاخرة ولا حاجة ....ولا يهمك بالعكس مشاركتك أسعدتنى .. :f2: 
شكرا على ذوقك وتنهتئك الرقيقة ومشاركتك الجميلة .. :M (32):

----------


## سوما

> السلام عليكم
> الجميله سومـــــــــــــــــــا
> كل عام وانتى بخير 
> وكل عام وايامك كلها هنا فرح وسرور 
> وان شاء الله العام دا اجمل واحلى من السابق ويتحقق فيه كل احلامك الطيبه يارب 
> تقبلى أرق تحياتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الأم الغالية\ أم البنات..
مجرد تشريف حضرتك ومشاركتك الرائعة بالتنهئة شئ بفخر بيه جداا..وأسعدنى جدااااا جدااااااا..  :l: 
وبجد حضرتك من الأعضاء اللى بأعتز بوجودهم جداااا وبحبهم فى الله .. 
كل سنة وحضرتك معانااااااااا دائماااوبكل صحة وسعادة .. :M (32): 
وشكرا أوى على دعائك الطيب ومشاركتك الجميلة . :f2: . ربنا ما يحرمنى من وجودك الدائم معى..

----------


## سوما

> كل عام وانت بخير وعقبال الف سنة


أستاذ\ zezonh99..
وحضرتك طيب وبصحة وسلامة..... :f: 
شكرا على مرورك وتنهتئك الرقيقة .. :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الاخت الكريمة ...
سومــا :Ward703: 
[frame="7 70"]


 :M (9): 

 :M (10): 
الف مبروك ... وعيد ميلاد سعيد :M (7): 

وكل سنة وانتِ فى صحة وسعادة :M (32): 
 :M (10): 

[/frame]


 :: 

اختى الغالية ... سومــــا

أعتذر عن تأخر مشاركتي بالتهنئة .. أخوكي كان مزنوق والله ::$: 
كل عام وانتِ وافراد اسرتك الكريمة فى اسعد الاحوال،،،  :f: 


كل عام وانتِ بينا دايما.. 
وعلى الحب والخير وطاعة الله 
 متجمعين ان شاء الله



 :: تقبلي وافر مودتى ... وأطيب امنياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_


الى سوما






الى كل من نورنا بالاحتفال بعيد

بنوته معانا من ابناء مصر ليها

فى قلبى الف الف مكان ومكان

ليها الفرحه وليها الحب والامان

وكان ياما كان عصفوره ناعمه

جت وملت الدنيا عليا فرحت لاأبتسامه منى




ونورت الدنيا عليا ليها كتبت كتير وعشانها

صبرت وبكيت بين اوراقها عرفت الحب بلمس 

حنانها ومعاها فرحت بالدنيا ولقتها عصفوره 

ليها الجنه تنداس وبعطور الفردوس تنحس

سوما ليكى الف مكان فى قلبى ويارب افرح 




بيكى وبكل بنوته هنا فى منتدنا ابناء مصر

بحبك فى الله اختك رباب درويش


_

----------


## عاشق رومندويل

> [frame="15 70"]كل سنة و انت طيبة سوما 
> 
> تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق و النجاح
> 
> 
> عقبال 100 سنة........
> 
> تحياتي.......[/frame]



تمنياتي بحياة سعيده وموفقه

----------


## سوما

> الاخت الكريمة ...
> سومــا
> [frame="7 70"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك ... وعيد ميلاد سعيد
> ...


شاعر الرومانسية \ أ. حسن..
وحضرتك طيب وبخير وسعادة....... :f: 
,ولا يهم حضرتك فى تأخرك للحضور .. بجد أتشرفت بتنهئة حضرتك الجميلة.... :hey: 
شكرا أوى على مشاركتك وتنهتئك الجميلة ,ودعائك الطيب لى........وأن شاء الله تكون بخير وأسرتك الكريمة كلها بخير.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

> _
> 
> 
> الى سوما
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الجاسرة\ رباب..
بجد مش عارفة أرد على كلامك الرائع ده غير أنى..
لكى منى أطيب وأرق الأمنيات بالسعادة أن شاء الله......... ::h:: 
ولك جزيل الشكر على تنهتئك الرقيقة وأهدائك للموضوع الجميل فعلا ده الذى أسعدنى جداااااااااا.. :M (32):

----------


## سوما

> تمنياتي بحياة سعيده وموفقه


عاشق رومنديل..
لك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك الجميلة ,وتنهتئك الرقيقة..  :f2: 
مع خالص الأمنيات لك و للجميع بالسعادة والتوفيق.. :Bye:

----------

